# can't open books?



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

I've had this happen 3 times so far--I go to open a book on my Kindle and get a message that it is registered to another user. Last time it was with a book I got off Amazon LAST NIGHT. 0_0 

All 3 came from Amazon and one I actually paid for, which really annoys me. All 3 work fine on my pc. 

So do I need to delete them and go re-download them from Amazon? or is there something else I can do? I was even pondering taking them into Calibre, changing them to pdf and then back to mobi. (I think weird thoughts in bed at night. hehe)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You "got" them from Amazon. How did you "get" them, and what how did you try to load it?

If you downloaded them for Kindle for PC, then tried to transfer them to a Kindle, it won't work. You need to download them for the specific Kindle device you want to load them on.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

You probably downloaded to your PC. Be sure to designate correct device when downloading.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

I did dl them to my pc because I have no wifi access, so I have to move everything from my pc. I can't dl anything directly to my Kindle. These are the only ones I've had a problem with though.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

You need to go to your account on Amazon, find those book(s) and select them again.  On the upper right, by the 1-click, there should be a drop down selector.  In that selector chose something like "Transfer via computer" and then click the one-click.  Then chose which kindle on the next screen.  You should be able to save the file to computer and then use the cable to copy/move it to the kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

dixiehellcat said:


> I did dl them to my pc because I have no wifi access, so I have to move everything from my pc. I can't dl anything directly to my Kindle.


Not directly _to_ your Kindle. But you can download them _for_ your Kindle. You need to specify the device prior to download.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

Just delieted and re-downloaded following yall's directions--now to move them to my Precious & see if they work. Thanks!


----------

